# Frage zu XQuery (XQJ) / XPath



## triple (13. Jan 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei, mich in das Thema XQuery und XPath einzulesen, und da bin ich grundlegend auf ein Problem gestossen.

Ich habe mich ein paar Tutorials gewidmet, soweit alles ok, doch als ich die Beispiele ausprobieren wollte, konnte ich die nötigen Klassen nicht finden.

Ich habe jedoch nirgens ein XQuery-Package zum Downloaden gefunden...

Jetzt zu meiner Frage: muss ich ein XML-File zuerst parsen mit DOM / SAX etc. oder macht das XQJ selber?

Wo muss ich die Klassen downloaden damit ich XQuery im Java verwenden kann?

Könnte mir jemand ein kleines, komplettes Beispiel geben, wie ich mit XQuery ein XML-File bearbeiten kann?

Ich arbeite mit RAD Java 1.4 (ist nicht änderbar...)

Herzlichen Dank


Gruss


----------



## Tobias (15. Jan 2009)

Ich kann mir keinen Anwendungsfall für die Benutzung von XQuery aus Java heraus vorstellen (könnte aber auch am Schlafmangel liegen). Dokumente werden mit DOM konstruiert (entweder W3C oder JDOM), Navigation durch XML-Dokumente kann man mit SAX selbst machen oder mit Unterstützung vom Apache Digester, der auch ein bißchen XPath versteht.

Zu Testzwecken wäre das hier empfehlenswert: http://x-query.com/pipermail/talk/2006-October/001719.html

Google findet auch das hier: http://saxon.sourceforge.net/, angeblich ein voll kompatibler XSLT und XQuery Parser, auch für Java.


----------



## Gast (18. Jan 2009)

Hier wird eigentlich alles schön beschrieben.

Für XQuery soll es eine Java-Api geben. Die ist wie ich das sehen konnte noch nicht durch(genehmigt).

Was allerdings dennoch von nöten ist, ist ein xquery Prozessor. (z.B. saxon). Dieser hat eine eigene Api, sowie die, die es von java geben soll.

Dieser Artikel beschreibt, auch schonmal einiges:

http://today.java.net/pub/a/today/2...java-soa-enabler.html#xquery-api-for-java-xqj


----------

